# How does this sound for a CUC?



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Okay just working on the planning right now, it will still be at least a couple of months down the road before I am ready for the CUC, but this is kind of what I am thinking. Based off of what I found on reef cleaners 78 dwarf ceriths, 21 Nassarius, 27 Florida cerith and 29 Nerite. This is for a 72 gallon bowfront and I plan on adding half once I have finished my cycle and the other half about a month our two later. That is unless I have a huge algae bloom after the cycle and than I might decide to do things a little different.Also other than reef cleaners are there any other sites to check out on getting my cuc? My local store that sells saltwater is insane on the price for one snail, $4.99 for a nassarius so even if I pay on shipping out will cost less to get the cuc online. Thanks


----------



## SEAWEED54 (Mar 8, 2012)

I plan on starting out with a CUC first also after my tank cycles than wait a few weeks than add fish slowly maybe 1 every few weeks , not to overload the tank to fast 

I found this place online foster smith they have some fair priced CUC to choose from

Aquarium Algae Reef Cleaner Packages: Algae Eating Fish and Detritus Feeders for Saltwater Aquariums

I had many salt water tanks along time ago but now it seems I am learning all over again 

Just remember time and patience is what makes a great tank


----------



## Savannah (Mar 2, 2012)

this is very complicated mabe thats why I never got into saltwater tanks,i also heard its alot of work


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Savannah said:


> this is very complicated mabe thats why I never got into saltwater tanks,i also heard its alot of work


 No more than a Planted Fresh Water Tank.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

BarbH said:


> Okay just working on the planning right now, it will still be at least a couple of months down the road before I am ready for the CUC, but this is kind of what I am thinking. Based off of what I found on reef cleaners 78 dwarf ceriths, 21 Nassarius, 27 Florida cerith and 29 Nerite. This is for a 72 gallon bowfront and I plan on adding half once I have finished my cycle and the other half about a month our two later. That is unless I have a huge algae bloom after the cycle and than I might decide to do things a little different.Also other than reef cleaners are there any other sites to check out on getting my cuc? My local store that sells saltwater is insane on the price for one snail, $4.99 for a nassarius so even if I pay on shipping out will cost less to get the cuc online. Thanks


 My experience says, go with half that list, and thats it. You have to have sufficient food for all fo them or they die out anyways. Half that list will be more than sufficient.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> My experience says, go with half that list, and thats it. You have to have sufficient food for all fo them or they die out anyways. Half that list will be more than sufficient.


Thanks reefing, would I be good to add my planned cuc at one time after the cycle, cuc would be half of the original numbers posted or would it be better to add half of the planned cuc after the cycle and rehab the remaining half a little bit later on? Also thinking of adding pods around the same time. The rock I an using is dried out was thinking about getting a few pounds if live to help seed but haven't decided finitely on that. I know that it will be longer on the cycle with the dried rock but that is not too much of a worry.


----------



## SEAWEED54 (Mar 8, 2012)

60 critters (snails , crabs , ect ) should be more than enough for a 72 gal CUC


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I'd toss em all in at the same time, your cycle will leave some algae and Diatoms to clean up. Plus once you start adding the fish, they will have detrius and left over food to dig into. As for the PODS, why do you want to add those? Getting a Dragonette? If your worried because you just used dry rock, then you can just add a lil bit, they will multiply pretty quick.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Okay here is a revised list with numbers 30 dwarf cerith 10 nassarius 13 florida cerith 15 nerites 1 or 2 cleaner shrimp. Also doing some research and thinking about possibly a fuzzy chiton, has any one had any experiences with them? Later once the tank matures may also look into getting a sea cucumber. I do think that I will probably get my cuc from reef cleaners, even with paying shipping they have been the best I found so far on pricing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

BarbH said:


> Okay here is a revised list with numbers 30 dwarf cerith 10 nassarius 13 florida cerith 15 nerites 1 or 2 cleaner shrimp. Also doing some research and thinking about possibly a fuzzy chiton, has any one had any experiences with them? Later once the tank matures may also look into getting a sea cucumber. I do think that I will probably get my cuc from reef cleaners, even with paying shipping they have been the best I found so far on pricing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 :thumbsup:


----------

